# Not really a track build, but . . . fun Arts & Crafts



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

This didn't fit in any of my other track buidling stuff I posted but I wanted to share in case anyone might find it interesting.

One of the things I've always liked about the Indy 500 victory lane ceremony (aside from the occasional rain-soaked Ashley Judd) was that the winner got a big-azz wreath to wear:









So, I hatched an idea earlier this year that had to be implemented the day after Christmas. :tongue:

I got all I needed at Michael's Crafts, plus I scored bonus points with the TM by taking her there and spending time with her - lol. First thing I grabbbed was this $60 wreath for 50% off:









Then I got some .99 cent wooden letters from the back of the store where they keep the wooden birdhouses & crap:








I also picked up six silk flowers ranging from $1.99 to $2.99

Back home in the slot cave, I found some leftover ultra white paint from some home paint touch-up and set about painting the letters. A small, wide Testors brush worked great at getting into the small corners, while a foamy brush was fine for general coverage:









All done and set aside to dry for a couple hours:









A couple of 1/4" staples thru the back of the letters, plus an 8" black zip tie were added to the backs of the letters:









I worked my way down each side of the wreath, fastening the letters thru the wreath to the metal framing:









More in a minute . . .


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

With the letters in place, I trimmed & added the flowers, bending the wire stems in a type of J-hook around the metal frame. The TM was happy to spend more time together helping with the arrangement, so more bonus points for me:









So anyway, total cost for the project was right at $62 - or basically the cost of the wreath alone before the after-Christmas blow-out sale.

And just like that I have a new racing tradition at my track:









:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*To the Victor... goes the spoils.*

The crowd goes wild ! ! !... yet this guy seems less than impressed for some reason?? Could it be that he wore the TTOS ( Tabasco Tie Of Shame ) this round???


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

That's great, but it's only half done! Since half the joy in beating your buddies is rubbing it in, the wreath should flip around for double duty as a loser wreath of shame. Just think of the photo opps

5th of july the same craft store will have red/white/blue ribbons like the photo for 50% off  

Cool idea and happy new year!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

tjd241 said:


> The crowd goes wild ! ! !... yet this guy seems less than impressed for some reason?? Could it be that he wore the TTOS ( Tabasco Tie Of Shame ) this round???


I think he was 4th - haha :tongue:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

4th...lol

Yeah everyone is holding up thier fingers of how they finished. You can see four fingers holding the phone....ring, ring....yEAH I got forth....hahahhaha

Bob...neat reath of winning idea Doba...zilla


----------

